# bilateral procedures



## LORIN830 (Apr 7, 2009)

Doctor documented the following:

DIAGNOSTIC BLOCKADE OF THE MEDIAL BRANCH OF THE 
PRIMARY DORSAL RAMUS INNERVATING THE 
BILATERAL  CERVICAL FACETS AT C3-4, C4-5, C5-6, C6-7

Charge was put in as:

64470-50  (1)qty
64472-LT  (4)qty
64472-RT  (4)qty


Is this correct....looks funny to me.  

How do insurance companies want bilateral procedures...I am so confused!


----------



## marcialsj (Apr 21, 2009)

A lot depends on the insurance. I know Blue Shield of Michigan requires a 50 modifier on the first level and then qty for any additional. For Medicare we have started putting 50 modifiers on each level.

In this case I would do:
64470-50
64472-50
64472-50
64472-50

And if it's Medicare, depending on the state, they may want a 76 modifier on each additional level.


----------

